# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloedingen

## timmy1944

Ik ben een vrouw van jaar, ben al 3x behandeld aan een baarmoederpoliep,2x weggebrand en 1x uitgepeld. Na de derde keer, 5 jaar geleden, nooit meer last. Sinds gisteren. Kreeg hevige vaginale bloedingen. Ik gebruik acenocoumarol. Ben bij huisarts geweest en doorverwezen naar gynaecoloog.
Ben benieuwd hoe lang de bloedingen aan kunnen houden, want daar maar ik mij nogal ongerust over. Ben verder behoorlijk gestrest, mijn man ligt nl. na ongeluk al 3 maanden in het ziekenhuis, waarvan 4 weken in coma.
Weet iemand iets over de eventuele duur van de bloedingen ?

----------


## dotito

Hallo,

Ik zou het echt niet kunnen zeggen hoelang dat zou kunnen duren kan je daar niet voor bellen naar je gynaecoloog?Bij deze ik wil ik je toch heel veel sterkte toewensen!!!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Timmy1944,

Ook ik kan je helaas niet vertellen hoelang deze bloedingen kunnen gaan duren, lijkt mij ook erg moeilijk te voorspellen dus helaas zal het maar afwachten worden. (Denk dat de gynaecoloog ook niet zal weten hoelang deze bloedingen nog gaan duren, maar je kunt een poging wagen natuurlijk!  :Wink: ) Verder wil ik je ook heel veel sterkte en succes wensen in deze moeilijke tijd!

Liefs Sylvia

----------

